# Can commodity stocks survive unrest in Middle East?



## globevestor (30 April 2006)

Based on the past two events(Iraq war and Invasion of Kuwait), commodity stocks including gold stocks may go south immediately. After a few days, they may rebound. It is also intriguing to note that physical gold is not spared for the first few days. Probably cash is king for these moments. See charts at Globevesting


----------



## professor_frink (30 April 2006)

so cash is king for the few days before gold rebounds? probably not worth the effort!


----------



## rederob (30 April 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> so cash is king for the few days before gold rebounds? probably not worth the effort!



I second that!
Especially if they get it wrong, and you miss out altogether.


----------

